# lk3054 hydraulic oil drains



## scottcalv (Jan 3, 2015)

Can someone please post a pic or give a good description of where the hydraulic oil drain ports are on a lk3054? The manual says there 4? places to drain the oil, and has a picture, but the pic is so horrible and fuzzy I can not make heads or tails of it.

Thanks


----------



## Trigger243 (Oct 3, 2015)

Evening. Did you get your answer.. 
I just took delivery of a 3054.. it's on the trailer but I could take some pictures if you still need them..Trigger243


----------

